# Matt Jansen Opens Up...Dallas, Drugs, Prep, etc.



## *Bio* (Feb 22, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc8kCZENRxg


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 23, 2020)

This whole situation has become ridiculous. I could post loads on this because they are all at it. I don't think either Jansen or Nicholls are to be blamed. Both of them recommend high doses but Chad acts all innocent which is bizarre. Jansen stays out of everything but it has got to the point he has to defend himself because he is getting attacked from all over.

I see holes in both their protocols but drugs work so take enough of them and things don't really have to make complete sense. One example of that with Jansen is excessive AI usage. Jansen says it himself in that video he will have a guy on aromasin and he may add arimidex and in the final few weeks letro and he has them on nolva as well from the start. He also does the same for dopamine agonists without fully understanding them. It's clear both of them don't have comprehensive knowledge when it comes to the chemistry side of things but they are both famous coaches. If I had to guess Jansen is more clued up though. Although he comes across like he just adds things in to make sure. He probably increases their health supplements to help matters as I know he tries to minimize damage in that way but still I think his approach is excessive (from what I have heard).

I find it ridiculous that Nick Trigilli has stated Jansen murdered Dallas. Nick himself has mentioned multiple times how he injected everything he could do attain his size yet he seems to think it's the worst thing ever when others do the same. Chad as alluded he put Dallas on half the stuff he was on with Jansen and I can see that being the truth. Although I am sure one of Chad's diuretic protocols (inj lasix) never helped Dallas but still I would never state he is to be blamed. He only coached Dallas for 3 months and wasn't his coach at the time and Dallas had abused from day 1. Nick himself introduced Dallas to O'Regan and he helped Dallas himself so he knows what he was running in the early years. I have heard stories and have been told about certain things. One of the popular guys who posts on promuscle was trained by the same guy and he has stated about the 500mcg IGF-1 eod in 50 micro injections protocol that O'Regan had both of them on. That is just a add on for the aas so I am sure doses were very very high. O'Regan is very big on food and drugs. Yet Nick states he is great yet Jansen is a murderer. I am sure Jansen knew Dallas was on a big stack but it doesn't mean he is to be blamed.

Nick posted an edited version of the above interview which is very telling. I do agree Jansen should have never called Dallas a possible junkie. You don't do that to a "best mate" so it wasn't the best choice of words. However to see Nick twist everything shows a lot. He also stated no one is defending Jansen but all of his ex top guys tried to and Nick deleted their posts. De Asha and Valliere have both commented how dodgy Nick is. I have heard and seen for myself so many dodgy things Nick has done. 

Nick is a weird one and half the time on video he looks drugged up and like he hasn't slept for days. He comes across as severely depressed so that probably adds to things. He has a go at people for doing exactly what he done in his own career. Plus he obviously does all of this to create controversy to get more views for his videos. The part of bodybuilding has become ridiculous over the last few years. So many people lie but they don't even need to because most of these guys are abusing but they come out and name some guys they don't like as it's some crazy story whilst many of their friends are doing exactly the same. So much negativity in bodybuilding these days. 

Many have been saying on the forums for years how many of them are taking crazy amounts of drugs but when it comes out people act shocked and like only the bad people are doing that. I have seen protocols from all of these guys for amateurs and they start at 3 grams but on video they act like that is a crazy amount even for the guys trying to win the O.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 23, 2020)

I don't buy the blood count being because of when it was drawn. Not those HUGE numbers. No way, no how.


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 24, 2020)

Blaming anyone in my opinion is just ridiculous. These guys are grown men who know exactly what they are signing up for once they begin this journey. Very sad and devastating losses but to call Jansen or Nicholls murderers is just wrong.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 25, 2020)

ASHOP said:


> Blaming anyone in my opinion is just ridiculous. These guys are grown men who know exactly what they are signing up for once they begin this journey. Very sad and devastating losses but to call Jansen or Nicholls murderers is just wrong.



:headbang::headbang::headbang:


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 27, 2020)

Totally agree with above, was a good interview on estrogen


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 27, 2020)

BOSTIN LOYD REVEALS SECRET 'GEAR' ROOM! - YouTube


----------



## striffe (Feb 28, 2020)

I enjoy Jansen's content. I don't agree with blaming him for the death of Dallas.


----------

